

Stack overflow rant - ggalan
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4913060/pics/rant.JPG

======
melling
What do you want people to think? There's no point in ranting about that sort
of stuff on StackOverFlow, or even here. I'd flag this because it's not HN
either but I think it's probably better just to let it out and then let it
fizzle. The rant makes absolutely no point.

------
autotravis
I like the PHP tag, haha!

